# Penalty Points for no car tax



## wuz84 (5 Mar 2006)

My car was impounded last september for being over 3 months out of tax.  Got tax sorted the next day and picked up the car the following day.

Received a summons for 2 offences (non-display and not having tax).

Do I get penalty points?  Is there any point trying to argue my case in court because it was due to genuine confusion as the car had changed ownership twice in the previous month and I thought my brother had applied for it?  Or should I just shut up and take whats coming?

Never been to court before...


----------



## wuz84 (5 Mar 2006)

Oh, and any idea about fines?


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Mar 2006)

Non-payment of motor tax isn't on the list. All the recent additions were to do with driver behaviour likely to cause an accident.

You can get 5 points on conviction for driving without insurance.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Mar 2006)

how long did you own the car when you were caught ?

was the change of ownership form back yet (you can't tax until it comes back) ?

no points for this.... its is only a fine or they can take you licence, I know a guy (2 years with no tax) who was put off the road for 12 months...


----------

